# pregnant dog has discharge



## jbrown (Jun 28, 2006)

Need advice for friend with her female, she is 30 days in and has a dark discharge...is this normal?


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

30 days in??Abnormal discharge??Im afraid the news is horrible!

A full term is 63 days, and NO discharge what so ever, let alone an abnormal discharge.

The dog has to go to a vet asap, and just hang on and pray because if not discovered and helped fast enough, you could very well lose momma! Not only the puppies.

Go to the vet, and keep us up to what happened.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I second that!


----------



## puppylove03 (Jun 29, 2006)

We definately third that! The news is horrible! Tell her to bring the female in asap!

~*the girls*~ 
aka bff


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

ugh.


Well, whats the update? o.o


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

WOnder what happened?


----------



## CutestDog (May 25, 2012)

Was this ever answered anywhere? Im very curious as to how this turned out.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a 6 yr old thread...Doubt you will get an update.


----------

